# Εκδήλωση της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα μετάφρασης.



## Katerina_A (Sep 14, 2010)

Επ’ ευκαιρία του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών σάς προσκαλεί στην εκδήλωση που διοργανώνει την *Παρασκευή 1 Οκτωβρίου στις 7 μ.μ. στο αμφιθέατρο του Ινστιτούτου Goethe (Βασ. Όλγας 66, Θεσσαλονίκη)*. 
Το πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης έχει ως εξής:

19:00-19:20	*Η ζωή του μεταφραστή στο Τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων*

Ομιλία από την *Κυριακή Κουρούνη-Briel*, τέως αντιπρόεδρο της ΠΕΜ και διδάσκουσα στον Τομέα Μετάφρασης και Διαπολιτισμικών Σπουδών του τμήματος Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας του ΑΠΘ.

19:20-20:00 *Ονομάτων επίσκεψις: Ανάγκη μεταβολής της μεταφραστικής ορολογίας - σκέψεις πάνω στο θέμα *

Ομιλία και συζήτηση με τον *Γιώργο Κεντρωτή*, Καθηγητή και Πρόεδρο του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών Μετάφρασης & Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου.

20:00-21:00 *Μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης (social media): Παιχνίδι ή εργαλείο επαγγελματικής προώθησης; Η περίπτωση του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία μεταφραστή.* 

Παρουσίαση και συζήτηση με τον *Θωμά Τζήρο*, πληροφορικό, social media consultant και blogger επί σειρά ετών.

21:00-22:00 *Κοκτέιλ στον κήπο του Ινστιτούτου Goethe.*

Χορηγός της εκδήλωσης είναι η ΟΡΚΟ, η εταιρεία που διαθέτει το SDL Trados, το πιο δημοφιλές μεταφραστικό πρόγραμμα παγκοσμίως, στην Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο. Την ημέρα της εκδήλωσης, η ORCO θα προσφέρει ειδική έκπτωση για την αγορά και την αναβάθμιση αδειών χρήσης του SDL Trados.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 29, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι στο πλαίσιο της εκδήλωσης για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης που θα πραγματοποιηθεί από την ΠΕΜ αυτήν την Παρασκευή 1 Οκτωβρίου και ώρα 19:00 μ.μ., στο αμφιθέατρο του Ινστιτούτου Goethe (Βασ. Όλγας 66) στη Θεσσαλονίκη, *η χορηγός εταιρεία ORCO θα πραγματοποιήσει κλήρωση ενός πακέτου SDL Trados Studio 2009 Freelance Plus SP 2!*
Σας περιμένουμε!


----------

